# CLB Escort Cosworth FULL Correction



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

I will do a Full write up later. In the mean time enjoy the pics..
































































































































































Thank you write up to follow...


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

lovely job brings back fond memories of when i had mine same colour as well, took it through the local car wash every day and i thought i was looking after it lol


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Ouch, that was looking a mess!! Write up so far looking very sharp:thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice shiney motor, like the reflection shots:thumb::thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always loved these cars. What is done under the bonnet. EExcellent detail to


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Lovely that is - looks better with the OZ's on too. Looks more like a Monte edition :thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Superb....:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Stunning, just stunning!!!!

Great work!!!!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I love the wheels. Fantastic job.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Lovely car, I like both sets of wheels too.

Correction work looks ace.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks nice


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice mate


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I did enjoy the pics thanks,the OZ racing wheels are simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Very nice job, the paint was a bit rubbish before. I like the carbon touches here and there.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I have that feeling inside right now as if I am a child in a sweet shop.
Always loved escort cosworths, definately my unicorn.
Car looks stunning.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning great work as always love the wheels too!!


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Gutted. 

Really wanted to see this. 

What was the reason?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dave182 said:


> Gutted.
> 
> Really wanted to see this.
> 
> What was the reason?


+1


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

probs had undeclaired mods or something


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Missed it too shame that as I love cossies!

Michael


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Pictures are back 
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great car lovely oz wheels


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

im biased when it comes to a cosworth but what a great turn around 

loving the oz rims 

thanks for sharing the piccys  

mike


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

WOW
cracking job on an awesome motor m8


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Clb Ltd said:


> Pictures are back
> :thumb::thumb:


That is stunning.

Thanks for putting them back up :thumb:


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

what a differance, lovely job and a great car:thumb:


----------



## g-man (Jul 11, 2009)

that's gorgeous mate!! top work! :thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Think I know this car 


Love it :thumb:


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome job and it was good to chat on saturday at CPOP.

Michael Booth


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks awesome. I love the gloss black ones...


----------



## HighgradeVOzonA (Jul 7, 2010)

That is a mint Escos.Amazing work

These 2 sets of rims on this car is the only rims I would ever put on my Escos


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks for all your comments :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

sexual <3


----------



## pod_4 (Jun 29, 2010)

lovely car, great work bringing it back to a lovely standard.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

i had great pleasure doing this detail as it is 1 of my fav cars to work on.


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

What a beauty, restored to its former beauty! Good work.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

scottgm said:


> sexual <3


i second that


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

A rare beast there.....looks stunning now :thumb:


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic.

Just a little thing, do you ever think of dropping the valeting bit for maybe detaling?

CLB Detailing? You really don't want to associate work like that with valeting imo.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Class car. Great work.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic work. Nice to see one of these,they seem to be thin on the ground these days.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely reflection shots...............Ahhh I do love a nice shiny EsCos great cars!!


----------



## juicy 666 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fantastic job! wow


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

gally said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Just a little thing, do you ever think of dropping the valeting bit for maybe detaling?
> 
> CLB Detailing? You really don't want to associate work like that with valeting imo.


We did try that for a while however, unless you are mad into Detailing ect people dont know what it means. Honest you would not believe the amount of people that ask us what Detailing is?

Our new banners do just have Clb Detailing on them. We was talking about this the other day when we drove past a 99p car wash that had a massive sign saying Mini and Full Valets from £10. 
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Really nice,the wheels suit it too.
By the way you've spelled appearance wrong in your sig!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Clb Ltd said:


> We did try that for a while however, unless you are mad into Detailing ect people dont know what it means. Honest you would not believe the amount of people that ask us what Detailing is?
> 
> Our new banners do just have Clb Detailing on them. We was talking about this the other day when we drove past a 99p car wash that had a massive sign saying Mini and Full Valets from £10.
> :thumb::thumb:


Thanks for taking the time to reply, I know from your point of view you don't want to be associated with £5 and £10 valet services so I just thought detailing was the next step name wise.


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Amazing work and turn around, so glossy! The things I would do to have this parked up in my garage................................

Andy


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

AWESOME.Just looks so good sitting on those rims


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Paintwork looks fantastic now, awesome car! :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

that looks brilliant! prefer the old wheels on it though.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

OH YES! OH YES! OH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS! :argie:


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

looking sweeeeet and liking the 2nd set of alloys i think they suit the car better


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> Really nice,the wheels suit it too.
> By the way you've spelled appearance wrong in your sig!


Thank you amended now. I was always useless at spelling.
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

was this escos at the east yorkshire rsoc show at elvington?


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks real nice, love those rims :thumb: Great correction shots too


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

thats awesome how i would love that car lol.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> was this escos at the east yorkshire rsoc show at elvington?


yeah thats the one.


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Stunning job! Love the Fast Fords!


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your coments


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

mmmmm escos.... hate the alloys tho..... think they ruin the look of the car personally


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

I liked the comps more


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

still a fantastic car!! love the OZ's make all the difference...

Black to shiny black top job....:thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

RSAsh said:


> mmmmm escos.... hate the alloys tho..... think they ruin the look of the car personally


+1, there's something strange to it... they just don't esthetically fit  (subjectivity ^^)

Anyway, great work here ! And i must say that almost no one in France knows what detailing is (nor valeting actually... Karcher and Hypromat high pressure washer stations are all over the country lol)


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Are cosworths, escorts with bodykits? Good job though! The wheels were a great touch!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice results. lovely car.

could do with some tyre dressing though i think :lol:


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

I think the wheels suit it 100% more than the comps.

Stunning work !


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Old school, dont see too many of them about any more.

great detail as well


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Dan_Knightsval said:


> Are cosworths, escorts with bodykits? Good job though! The wheels were a great touch!


They are based on the mk5 Escort 3 door body using the Sierra 4x4 floorpan /running gear and of course the f+r bumper with or without the whale tail , it was a factory option to remove the fin iirc and add a lower lip on the boot, worked well imo

mike 
p.s the oz,s are perfect aswell as the standard rim but they add that cossie hard nut / classy image so well

mike


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning! Stunning! Stunning!:thumb: :driver:


----------



## Blechdosenbill (Mar 6, 2010)

What a great car ! 

Escort Cossi :doublesho

Great work also ! :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mmm what an awesome car! would love one of these


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Gorgeous!, I will have a Escy Cosworth one day! 
:driver:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

That is possibly one of the finest examples i have seen for a longtime, much prefer the OZ wheels too:thumb:

Great job...


----------

